# X595 Takes a bit to start after sitting over night



## dustinhammarberg (9 mo ago)

Purchase my first diesel, an 02 John Deere X595 with 1100 hours. Yanmar 3TNE74 engine. Takes a few minutes to start. Doesn't want to crank over, like its not getting fuel but once it does I am set. It will continue to fire right up until I leave it sit over night. No loss of power or anything else once its running.

What I have done so far chasing the issue:

New Battery
New Glow plugs
Professionally rebuilt the injectors
New fuel line going back to the tank
Checked the fuel pickup for algae (that was clean)
New filter assembly
New air filters
New engine oil and filters
Performed a compression test and those all seemed decent and close to one another ( not amazing numbers but but well above the factory minimums)
Put in check valves in multiple places at different times in the fuel line to make sure the diesel was not back draining.
Could it be the fuel solenoid shutoff? Could it be that it is not working all the time and the engine is sucking the fuel available and putting air in the lines causing it to not start? Would it work like that?

Sending in the oil today for analysis to see if I am getting fuel in the oil, John Deere dealer suggested that, I highly doubt there is fuel in the oil.

Anyone else have ideas? Tired of throwing money at it for parts. Out of ideas and at the point of bringing it to the dealer for them to diagnosis.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Have u replaced the lift/supply pump.??
How about swapping out the inj pump feed line w a clear hose.. THAT WAY if it’s leaking back, you’ll know..
Another way is to break loose the inlet bolt and crank the engine.. & watch to see if there’s fuel right there and pulsing out.. IF it’s air you’ll see it..


----------



## dustinhammarberg (9 mo ago)

So there is normally a lift pump in the tank on other machines but the x595 does not have a lift pump in the tank and only a fuel pump on the side of the engine. I have not replaced that fuel pump, my thought was if the fuel pump was not working it would not run so well once it starts. But it runs like there is nothing wrong. 

I should swap out the fuel line for a clear line to confirm if its draining back from the injection pump. Good idea.

I have broken free the first line of the injection pump and there is fuel right away when I crank the engine. I will have to do it again and pay closer attention to see if I can see any air bubbles coming out.


----------



## dustinhammarberg (9 mo ago)

I am pretty sure I figured out the issue. There are three relays on the right side of the machine, one of them is the "pull in" relay that controls the fuel solenoid. The previous owner didn't keep this area very clean and it was full of grass/dirt, to the point that the relay connector was full of grass/dirt. The relays themselves were disgusting. I cleaned them all out, blew out the connectors, and used some dialectic geese for the connections. It now fires right up. I have gone a few days now, everyday going out to see if it starts and it fires right up. I tested the relays with a battery and multimeter to make sure they all were still functioning and they were so I think it was just dirty contacts not letting the fuel solenoid do its job.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

dustinhammarberg said:


> I am pretty sure I figured out the issue. There are three relays on the right side of the machine, one of them is the "pull in" relay that controls the fuel solenoid. The previous owner didn't keep this area very clean and it was full of grass/dirt, to the point that the relay connector was full of grass/dirt. The relays themselves were disgusting. I cleaned them all out, blew out the connectors, and used some dialectic geese for the connections. It now fires right up. I have gone a few days now, everyday going out to see if it starts and it fires right up. I tested the relays with a battery and multimeter to make sure they all were still functioning and they were so I think it was just dirty contacts not letting the fuel solenoid do its job.


Glad you got it sorted! Thanks for the follow up


----------

